#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  April Member of the Month

## Kris

This MotM has joined us in us in 2012. He works Nights in the RW likes the word Baboozled. He used to be a staff member and likes the game Portal! and the color blue (Why not orange too?! Doesn't make any sense *sadness* )

While he does love watching Netflix and the holiday of thanksgiving he will not own a cat or go skydive. He has few writing threads such as the Napkin Poetry and Daydreams of an Insommiac. 

Our member also took part in few RPs such as Olinkai Serenity, Teen Titans and Soul Eater

We would like to dedicate the month of April in his honor, so please welcome our new MoTM, DistortedReality

----------


## .Karma.

Congrats, DR!!! <3

----------


## bluemoon

Congratulations 
DistortedReality!  Enjoy your month of fame!

----------


## DistortedReality

Well jeeze guys  :;-;:  thanks a bunch. I log to check up on RPApril and this suprise made my night. <3

----------


## Kicks

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINNY
oh er
CONGRATULATIONS SSSSSSSSS!!!!!

----------


## Storm

Awesomeness and Congratulations again!!!!

----------

